# New to Utah, Any Advice or info?



## dbill27 (Aug 5, 2015)

Just moved to SLC from Alaska, literally been here one night. I've been busy doing so much other stuff but I really want to start figuring out how and what to hunt here. I literally know next to nothing about the area or regulation etc. Any Advice or information about being a hunter in Utah is appreciated. I looked at the regs and it seemed confusing compared to Alaska, do I buy a general hunting license and then have to pay for a tag for every species, are some of them lottery draws only? Is there anywhere within reasonable distance of SLC that has decent hunting or trapping opportunities? I'm used to being grizzly alert but are people worried about cougars? Any comments are appreciated guys and I'm interested in hunting anything big or small, predator or grass eater.


----------



## manysteps (Sep 28, 2009)

Welcome to the forum dbill27! You're too late for the big game opportunities for this year, but small game and waterfowl are abundant! Get a hunting license, and a duck stamp, and read the guide books cover to cover. that'll answer most all of your questions. (at least for "this year")

http://wildlife.utah.gov


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

How did you find this website in only 1 day???

PS: Welcome to Utah

-DallanC


----------



## mtnrunner260 (Feb 15, 2010)

You can get a general elk tag this year still. 
I'm headed to 26b for caribou in a little over a week.


----------



## manysteps (Sep 28, 2009)

mtnrunner260 said:


> You can get a general elk tag this year still.
> I'm headed to 26b for caribou in a little over a week.


^-- this is true


----------



## Jedidiah (Oct 10, 2014)

How:

http://wildlife.utah.gov/hunting-in-utah/guidebooks.html

What and when:

http://wildlife.utah.gov/calendar.html

Where:

http://dwrapps.utah.gov/ram/start2

Upland game starts 9/1! Rabbit stew time!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

welcome dbill27


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Howdy:wave:


----------



## dbill27 (Aug 5, 2015)

Thanks for all the replies guys!


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

dbill27 said:


> I'm used to being grizzly alert but are people worried about cougars?


No, their athletic program sucks.

-DallanC


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

dbill27 said:


> Just moved to SLC from Alaska, literally been here one night. I've been busy doing so much other stuff but I really want to start figuring out how and what to hunt here. I literally know next to nothing about the area or regulation etc. Any Advice or information about being a hunter in Utah is appreciated. I looked at the regs and it seemed confusing compared to Alaska, do I buy a general hunting license and then have to pay for a tag for every species, are some of them lottery draws only? Is there anywhere within reasonable distance of SLC that has decent hunting or trapping opportunities? I'm used to being grizzly alert but are people worried about cougars? Any comments are appreciated guys and I'm interested in hunting anything big or small, predator or grass eater.


Hunting

Bear - Draw / Harvest Objective

Cougar - Draw

Deer - Draw - Limited Entry / General Season

Elk - Draw/ OTC

Moose - Draw

Bison - Draw

Sheep - Draw

Goat - Draw

Swan - Draw

Sage Grouse / Sharptail - Draw

Pine/Ruff Grouse - Small Game

Cottontails / Snowshoe Hares - Small Game

Ptarmagian - Free Permit

Chukar / Hun - Small game

Pheasant - Small game

Ducks/Geese - Small game

Doves - small game

Quail - small game

Bobcat - Buy Tag - I think - not sure

Coyote/skunk/fox/jackrabbit - No Closed season No limit

Crane - Draw

I think I got them all, but others can add more.

Draw times are different throughout the year, so if you are tuned into the forum - someone will inevitably remind you of the draw coming up.

Trapping for Mink can be decent on the Weber River in Morgan/Summit counties depending on how many escape the farms.

Cougars? I think you are way more likely to have a heart attack nearly stepping on a pine grouse than seeing or being stalked by a cougar. They are there in good numbers, but they are very recluse.

Edit: Speed Goats aka Pronghorn - Draw


----------



## dbill27 (Aug 5, 2015)

mtnrunner260 said:


> You can get a general elk tag this year still.
> I'm headed to 26b for caribou in a little over a week.


You going up the haul road? I was just there two weeks ago all the way to deadhorse and back and didn't see a single caribou. You using rifle or bow? I did see one car along the road with a fresh velvet rack strapped to the top and a bow target next to it so he must have had some luck with his bow somewhere up there.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Eurasian collard doves- no limit,no license required, no closed season.


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

Eurasions are fun to shoot with a pellet gun off your back yard porch if you live in the right area.


----------



## Mtnbeer (Jul 15, 2012)

dbill27 said:


> Just moved to SLC from Alaska, literally been here one night. I've been busy doing so much other stuff but I really want to start figuring out how and what to hunt here. I literally know next to nothing about the area or regulation etc. Any Advice or information about being a hunter in Utah is appreciated. I looked at the regs and it seemed confusing compared to Alaska, do I buy a general hunting license and then have to pay for a tag for every species, are some of them lottery draws only? Is there anywhere within reasonable distance of SLC that has decent hunting or trapping opportunities? I'm used to being grizzly alert but are people worried about cougars? Any comments are appreciated guys and I'm interested in hunting anything big or small, predator or grass eater.


I made the same move just over 8 years ago and don't regret it one bit. The other guys have given some good advice. You can't beat the OTC bull tags and cow elk tags (either drawing or OTC control tags) for opportunity, as long as you hunt hard.

As for being cougar alert, most of the time they know you are there already, so I wouldn't worry about it. I did have a cougar follow my tracks last archery season, but luckily I saw it before it saw me.


----------



## mtnrunner260 (Feb 15, 2010)

dbill27 said:


> You going up the haul road? I was just there two weeks ago all the way to deadhorse and back and didn't see a single caribou. You using rifle or bow? I did see one car along the road with a fresh velvet rack strapped to the top and a bow target next to it so he must have had some luck with his bow somewhere up there.


Yes then getting dropped off by a plane out of Wasilla. Not sure what lake we will be on but looking forward to it. 
Going with a rifle but brother will have bow so may grab his if we see enough. I've shot it enough to feel confident. 
Got any tips for a first timer up there?


----------



## dbill27 (Aug 5, 2015)

mtnrunner260 said:


> Yes then getting dropped off by a plane out of Wasilla. Not sure what lake we will be on but looking forward to it.
> Going with a rifle but brother will have bow so may grab his if we see enough. I've shot it enough to feel confident.
> Got any tips for a first timer up there?


Well I've been up there only once so I'm no expert on the arctic circle but my number one piece of advice and I'm sure you've probably read this already, bring bug spray and or bug nets. The mosquitos won't be as bad as they were a few weeks ago but once you're past the timberline up there they'll be bad if you're not prepared. Hiking around on the tundra can be a lot more physically taxing than it looks, it's super spongy in some places and it's going to wear you out. Sometimes I prefer a lighter weight hiking shoe that's breathable. It will get wet but it will dry fast too. The heavier hiking boots don't seem so heavy until you're taking thousands of steps in a day, particularly on tundra.

I know on the Dalton Highway you can shoot caribou right by the road as long as you're off the gravel on the side so it's good that you guys have the one bow in case you get lucky. I did see two really nice bears from the road up there so if you're interested in bears and you can get tags it's worth it. The road is pretty well taken care of so you don't need to be to worried about having multiple spare tires like some people take. There's some good arctic grayling fishing in jim creek if you have a fly rod or a small spinner if you're interested. You might even come across some salmon in the Yukon or the koyukuk rivers up there.


----------



## BigT (Mar 11, 2011)

dallanc said:


> no, their athletic program sucks.
> 
> -dallanc


lol!


----------

